# casting quality



## PeeWee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone has experience of the casting quality of the following supplier, Polly Model engineering. i quite like the look of the stationary engines on this page http://www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk/sections/stationary-engines/anthony-mount-models/index.asp

if they are any good then i will start saving the pennies.

best regards


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 1, 2011)

I've never heard of any problems with them, I did do one of Anthony's engines before Polly produced the castings and there were bits of sand in the gun metal but that was a long time ago.

Most of these engines have been covered in ME or EIM and several in his two books, worth getting if you want to do a specific one. Its also possible to make them from scratch without the castings, if you can say which you fancy I'll probably be able to find a build thread for you. I'm going to do teh Easton & Anderson grasshopper but double up the sizes, should just fit on teh Wm280 

Jason


----------



## PeeWee (Jan 2, 2011)

Cheers for the info Jason, there are 2 or 3 i am looking at so as soon as i narrow it down i will be looking for the threads.


----------



## Xlmyford (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello.
Someone who did an A.Mount engine from castings and who wrote an excellent build report:
http://www.eckartkercher.de/McOniebau01.htm
He purchased the castings at:
http://www.modelsteamenginesuk.com/

Cheers,Ralph


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 23, 2011)

i've just receive the castings of the R&B gas engine
50lbs of cast iron!!!!!
No comment. Just take care that's cast iron and not brass or bronze
So if you never works iron castings, try it!
TheZap


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 23, 2011)

ZAPJACK  said:
			
		

> No comment. Just take care that's cast iron and not brass or bronze


I know these days many people don't like machining cast iron because it's _dirty_ but there is nothing I'd rather work in than cast iron. A good quality cast iron machines and works so well, it's a joy to machine. How many of us, dispite taking every precaution to avoid it, have lost an expensive gunmetal or bronze casting to a dig-in? Cast iron won't do that to you and for that alone I will gladly endure the cleaning up.


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 23, 2011)

Its lovely until you hit a hard chilled spot  then it will take the edge of a HSS milling cutter before you know it. Had half a dozen castings like this on my IHC build a few were saved by heating the rest went in the bin and were fabricated.

Good castings on the other hand are a joy to machine.

Jason


----------

